# Billetes Peruanos



## eastnewark (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.billetesdelperu.com/home.html

Desde el origen del billete se remonta a épocas medievales donde para evitar cargar con muchas monedas y evitar ser robados se extendían documentos (pagares/certificados/papel moneda) queacreditaban el pago con monedas de oro ó plata, por lo que contaban con un respaldo para realizar transacciones comerciales.

En el Perú la historia del billete se remonta al año 1821, donde una vez realizada la independencia del Perú el General Don José de San Martín, decretó la creación del Banco Auxiliar de Papel Moneda, también conocido como Banco de la Emancipación, billetes que no fueron muy bien recibidos por el publico debido a que estaban acostumbrados a la utilización de monedas (Dinero contante y sonante), además de la rudimentaria elaboración permitió una fácil falsificación de dichos billetes, provocando una quema total por lo que son muy raros de encontrar.

Luego tuvimos las emisiones de los Bancos Privados de Emisión que surgieron a partir del año 1862, un total de 15 bancos donde tenemos al Banco la Providencia, Banco del Perú, Banco de Londres, México y Sudamérica, Banco de Lima, Banco Nacional del Perú, Banco Anglo Peruano, Banco Garantizador, Banco de Trujillo, Banco de Arequipa, Banco de Piura, Banco de Tacna, Banco del Valle de Chicama, Banco de la Compañía General del Perú, Banco de la Emisión del cerro y Compañía de Obras Publicas y Fomento del Perú. Bancos que tuvieron su propia emisión hasta fines de 1879, donde luego de los efectos de la Guerra del Pacifico muchos de ellos fueron liquidados. Por el año 1879 son creados los billetes fiscales con el nombre “La República del Perú” donde el estado asume la responsabilidad de la emisión de los billetes. 

Seguidamente los billetes emitidos a nombre de República del Perú fueron resellados ya que se debía pagar un cupo de guerra al ejercito chileno ante la derrota sufrida. Por ello se trajeron de Panamá y New York los billetes ordenados anteriormente y fueron resellarlos para realizar los pagos pendientes.

Ya por el año 1880 tuvimos a “Los Incas de Oro” billetes que surgieron de la creación de una nueva unidad monetaria, así la moneda se transforma de 1 sol a 1 Real de Inca, billetes que desaparecieron debido a que existía demasiada falsificación llegando a su fin en el año 1883. 
Nuevamente se realiza la emisión de billetes a partir del año 1914 a todos los bancos privados, creando los “Cheques Circulares” emitidos por los Bancos de Londres, Banco Italiano, Banco Internacional del Perú, Banco Alemán Transatlántico y la Caja de Ahorros de Lima. Autorizados a emitir cheques circulares en Libra Peruana de oro, realizando una segunda impresión por el año 1918 como certificados de deposito y cheques circulares, teniendo su fin para 1922 con la creación del Banco Central de Reserva del Perú.

Existieron también los “Cheques Provisionales de Circulación Forzosa” a mediados del año 1921 debido a la rebelión del Capitán Guillermo Cervantes en la ciudad de Iquitos, estos billetes también conocidos como los “Cervanteros” fueron emitidos para pagar los gastos de la revolución y estaban respaldados por la garantía de las deudas fiscales y departamentales teniendo una duración hasta el año 1922 donde se ordeno el uso solo de billetes de orden legal. 
En el mes de Enero de 1922 fue creado el Banco Central de Reserva del Perú, a partir de aquí el gobierno asume la emisión de papel moneda hasta nuestros días, teniendo una mejor dirección y manejo de la emisión, regulación y control de los billetes.


----------

